# Where do brands manufacture?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I was hoping someone might have a list of which snowboard companies manufacture in China, Austria, U.S., etc. I'm really only interested in decent brands, no pricepoint names like 5150 or Lamar.

What I hear:
K2 and Burton are China
Mervin (Lib, Gnu, Bent Metal) - USA
Rome, Bataleon - Austria

Anybody know where Ride comes from


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

never summer 

U S A


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

... in 1995, Ride acquired the most respected snowboard manufacturer in the world, Thermal Snowboards Inc. of Corona, California. ..... Today, Ride Manufacturing has expanded into a new facility in Asia, doubling its manufacturing space and equipment arsenal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> ... in 1995, Ride acquired the most respected snowboard manufacturer in the world, Thermal Snowboards Inc. of Corona, California. ..... Today, Ride Manufacturing has expanded into a new facility in Asia, doubling its manufacturing space and equipment arsenal.


Expanded? or decided to outsource for cheaper labor?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

my gnu chb says it's made in spain and my capita in austria.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

snowdog said:


> Expanded? or decided to outsource for cheaper labor?


I would go with the second one, its all about the benjamins.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Most boards are outsourced to the Elan factory in Austria. Arbor among them.
Venture and Neversummer are USA.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

yea that definitely should be taken as outsourced, the post was a quote from their website


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

My Lib Tech was "Made near Canada"


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the elan factory makes evvvvverrrrrrrything lol, which would mean capita, and all rossignol boards, roxy, dc, some burtons.

and as far as i know 0 burtons are made in china. most are made in vermont.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Flow boards are made in Austria as well


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

My Stepchild is made in Austria.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Burton is the largest company in the world so they're built: Austria, Tunisia, China, Canada, USA
Never Summer: Denver Colorado
Venture: Silverton Colorado
Signal: Southern California
Mervin (roxy,lib tech, and gnu): Sequim Washington
Flow: GST in Austria
Drake: GST
Capita: Elan
Ride/K2/morrow/5150: All in the K2 factory in China
Nidecker: Tunisia
Bataleon: Norway?
Rome: Elan
Elan/Artec: Their own factory
Tyrant Snowboards: Vegas
Sentury Snowboards: Reno
Unity: Silverthorne CO
Technine: Elan
Omatic: TSF in I want to say Tiawan
Rossignol: Spain in their factory
DC: In the rossi factory


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Bataleon is made in Austria - not in China - according to my Evil Twin!


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Burton is the largest company in the world so they're built: Austria, Tunisia, China, Canada, USA
> Never Summer: Denver Colorado
> Venture: Silverton Colorado
> Signal: Southern California
> ...



Bataleon: Norway?

Bataleon is actually made by GST as well in Austria


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just make sure you guys are making the distinction between where the company is based and where their products are made. Even further complicating it is the fact that some gear is designed in a certain place, with parts from a certain place, but assembled at yet another place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Recently it seems all the Burton products I look at are made in China.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Ride came with a classy sticker that said "Made in China." I was kind of surprised that they'd put that kind of sticker on something as expensive as a snowboard...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

So the next logical question is: Does it really matter? Can people tell the difference in quality? I f so, how?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

My burton hero is not chinese.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not really, but after seeing a video on how much manual labor and hard work is put into every NS board I am glad i gave them my business


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Not really, but after seeing a video on how much manual labor and hard work is put into every NS board I am glad i gave them my business


Got a link to that (if it's online)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> the elan factory makes evvvvverrrrrrrything lol, which would mean capita, and all rossignol boards, roxy, dc, some burtons.
> 
> and as far as i know 0 burtons are made in china. most are made in vermont.


You're right on everything except Roxy. They're made by Mervin in the US.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> Got a link to that (if it's online)?


Its actually from that Americas most wanted video thats stickied about that backcountry guy that got killed, he had a custom NS Splitboard so they have some clips of them making the boards...20 hours per board! Its not like a step by step through the fab or anything but i found it interesting...click to the 2nd dot(20:52) to skip too it if you dont wanna watch the whole thing.

Hulu - America's Most Wanted: Episode 24 - Watch the full episode now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> You're right on everything except Roxy. They're made by Mervin in the US.


almost 100% sure quicksilver owns roxy now but idk


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Rocketbass88 said:


> You're right on everything except Roxy. They're made by Mervin in the US.


roxy im almost positive is made in the rossignol factory.


to alpha: Mervin owns quicksilver aka roxy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Trilogy Arts - California


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> roxy im almost positive is made in the rossignol factory.
> 
> 
> to alpha: Mervin owns quicksilver aka roxy.


It's more the like the other way around Quiksilver owns Mervin, Roxy and DC as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> It's more the like the other way around Quiksilver owns Mervin, Roxy and DC as well


Bingo. :thumbsup:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> roxy im almost positive is made in the rossignol factory.
> 
> 
> to alpha: Mervin owns quicksilver aka roxy.


some of the newer roxy boards have mervin tech, BTX/MTX etc.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Its actually from that Americas most wanted video thats stickied about that backcountry guy that got killed, he had a custom NS Splitboard so they have some clips of them making the boards...20 hours per board! Its not like a step by step through the fab or anything but i found it interesting...click to the 2nd dot(20:52) to skip too it if you dont wanna watch the whole thing.
> 
> Hulu - America's Most Wanted: Episode 24 - Watch the full episode now.


 That's 20 hours for a custom split board. They have 5 presses in the factory and can make about 128 boards a day on those. The splits just take way more time.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ScBlack said:


> It's more the like the other way around Quiksilver owns Mervin, Roxy and DC as well


that is correct, i am sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

*made in China*

I just got a new Flow board today and it's stamped right on the bottom of the board near the tail "Made in China"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

desklamp said:


> my gnu chb says it's made in spain and my capita in austria.


it wasnt made in spain. it was made in carlsborg washington lol. "Handcrafted near canada by boarders with jobs"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

jmacphee9 said:


> roxy im almost positive is made in the rossignol factory.
> 
> 
> to alpha: Mervin owns quicksilver aka roxy.


no they are made in house at libs factory, just like all the rest of theyr boards. In the beginning they were considering outsourcing the ROXY boards. But they decided to stay in house with them. Im pretty sure even the stamped ROXYs are made in the mervin factory in washington.

And Quiksilver owns Mervin, Mervin owns Liberachi Technologies and Gnu and Bent Metal. I guess technically mervin would owns the roxy snowboard line but not roxy itself. 

Rosignal had a low stage mtx (it was called mtx but it only had a few rather than the typical 7 inbetween the normal 2 (tip/tail)) for a while, but not anymore.


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

my burton was made here in canada, defintely not china lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Lyndo said:


> my burton was made here in canada, defintely not china lol


how old is it?

Ive been told a whole lot that they are made in china, is there a metal edge around the whole board? IE, stamped?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I would also like to add that Lib Tech is hand crafted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

freshy said:


> I would also like to add that Lib Tech is hand crafted.


Yup, only mervin product not made by hand are the lower end ROXYs that are stamped (fully metal edge)


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

somebodyelse5 said:


> Rosignal had a low stage mtx (it was called mtx but it only had a few rather than the typical 7 inbetween the normal 2 (tip/tail)) for a while, but not anymore.


Rossignol still makes mtx boards, they license it from Lib.



somebodyelse5 said:


> how old is it?
> 
> Ive been told a whole lot that they are made in china, is there a metal edge around the whole board? IE, stamped?


Burton boards are made in The U.S., Austria, Canada and China. Their high end boards (Method, Vapor, and maybe the T6) are made in the U.S. Just about every other board they make is made in Austria or Canada. The only boards they make in China are their kids boards and very low end models.



freshy said:


> I would also like to add that Lib Tech is hand crafted.


Yeah I noticed they push that really hard. But its not like they are the only company doing it. The whole "hand crafted/handmade" idea can be misleading. At some point in snowboard production a machine has to come into play. So it just depends at what point you consider it not being hand crafted anymore. But at most factories the boards are made by hand as much as is possible.


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

somebodyelse5 said:


> how old is it?
> 
> Ive been told a whole lot that they are made in china, is there a metal edge around the whole board? IE, stamped?


its a 2009 custom x, says right on it: hand made in canada


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyndo said:


> its a 2009 custom x, says right on it: hand made in canada


i thought you were saying it wasnt made in china?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

i love how libs and gnus could be different sizes even though it is the same model and sizes cause there handmade


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

somebodyelse5 said:


> i thought you were saying it wasnt made in china?


uh ya? thats exactly what i was saying, i was just responding to the OP's comment that all burtons were made in china.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyndo said:


> my burton was made here in canada, defintely not china lol





Lyndo said:


> its a 2009 custom x, says right on it: hand made in canada





Lyndo said:


> uh ya? thats exactly what i was saying, i was just responding to the OP's comment that all burtons were made in china.


understand my confusion???



haha you edited your posrt. musta just been a typo you had.

nvm lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

cvshreds said:


> i love how libs and gnus could be different sizes even though it is the same model and sizes cause there handmade


i dont get that?


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

somebodyelse5 said:


> understand my confusion???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the only thing i edited was i put "made here in canada" instead of "made in canada" lol all the rest of what i said is the exact same. We must just be misunderstanding each other haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

cvshreds said:


> i love how libs and gnus could be different sizes even though it is the same model and sizes cause there handmade


1 - They use molds to build the board, they don't just eye it up and say ok.
2 - Going back to my previous point just about every major factory handmakes their boards. Such as: Elan Factory (Rome, Capita, Nitro, Arbor, Artec, etc.), Burton, Never Summer, Signal, GST Factory (Forum, Bataleon, Stepchild). Pretty much every factory, no matter how the individual materials are produced, uses real people to assemble the boards.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> Yeah I noticed they push that really hard. But its not like they are the only company doing it. The whole "hand crafted/handmade" idea can be misleading. At some point in snowboard production a machine has to come into play. So it just depends at what point you consider it not being hand crafted anymore. But at most factories the boards are made by hand as much as is possible.


I dont know how they or anyone makes boards to tell you the truth. But getting a sticker on your board signed by the shaper and finisher is something that I think is cool. Being handmade means you can change the design of your board rather easily, and Lib Tech has been evolving new tech that is so groundbreaking. I'm not saying other companies dont help progression, but when you automate a board's production you stop any change from taking place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

freshy said:


> I dont know how they or anyone makes boards to tell you the truth. But getting a sticker on your board signed by the shaper and finisher is something that I think is cool. Being handmade means you can change the design of your board rather easily, and Lib Tech has been evolving new tech that is so groundbreaking. I'm not saying other companies dont help progression, but when you automate a board's production you stop any change from taking place.


agreed.



Snowboarding101 said:


> 1 - They use molds to build the board, they don't just eye it up and say ok.
> 2 - Going back to my previous point just about every major factory handmakes their boards. Such as: Elan Factory (Rome, Capita, Nitro, Arbor, Artec, etc.), Burton, Never Summer, Signal, GST Factory (Forum, Bataleon, Stepchild). Pretty much every factory, no matter how the individual materials are produced, uses real people to assemble the boards.



I know a rep so i could find out for sure.
but i know that if you want to get technical on stuff we can go down a whole nother road on technicalities lol.

this is quickly going to turn into brand bashing i can just feel it.

Ill be the first to say. To each his own loyalties for their own reasons. ride what you want, because you want to, its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Snowboarding101 said:


> 1 - They use molds to build the board, they don't just eye it up and say ok.
> 2 - Going back to my previous point just about every major factory handmakes their boards. Such as: Elan Factory (Rome, Capita, Nitro, Arbor, Artec, etc.), Burton, Never Summer, Signal, GST Factory (Forum, Bataleon, Stepchild). Pretty much every factory, no matter how the individual materials are produced, uses real people to assemble the boards.


yeah i no its just wierd how there not the same size. if u have every put up 2 libs or gnus next 2 eachother that are the same size board they are always a inch different. doesnt matter to me cause i love my gnu and my lib that i had


----------



## ahfunaki (Jan 2, 2010)

my 09 burton custom says right on the bottom 'handmade in austria'

no china here...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

cvshreds said:


> yeah i no its just wierd how there not the same size. if u have every put up 2 libs or gnus next 2 eachother that are the same size board they are always a inch different. doesnt matter to me cause i love my gnu and my lib that i had


thats weird. if you go in a shop and hold them up, the ones i looked at. are always real close in size. like a banana 158 is the same size as the 158 banana right behind it


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a 2009 nitro jk swindle which says 'made in austria' and a 2007 flow infinte WX which says 'handmade in austria.' I assume this means in the Elan factory. 
Is Ride really mostly made in china? I was looking at their product catalogue and was starting to get more interested in the company. I was considering getting the prophet as my next freeride board, but if they are made in china I'm not sure if I stil want to give them my business.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got an 08/09 Capita Mind Heart Torn (I'll only have the chance to ride maybe 10 days this winter.) Hopefully it'll be a decent ride. It says Made in Austria. 

Questions, based on the rep of most of the companies that make their boards there I assume the Elan factory is a good one. True?


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

snowdog said:


> So the next logical question is: Does it really matter? Can people tell the difference in quality? I f so, how?


No. No. They can't tell the difference.

These are not logical people. They are racists.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

All of my made in china Ride boards have held up better than my GNU RC. 

Guess where almost all bindings are made as well?


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

lilfoot1598 said:


> My Ride came with a classy sticker that said "Made in China." I was kind of surprised that they'd put that kind of sticker on something as expensive as a snowboard...


ya, China is too classy and expensive for you. You are just scum.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> All of my made in china Ride boards have held up better than my GNU RC.
> 
> Guess where almost all bindings are made as well?


These people haven't evolved yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

this is going know where haha. wherever lib is made, i dont care. i still love it. and i am stubborn. 
hey ive evolved!!!


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Made in China*

Really glad I read this Thread. To be honest 10 years ago I wouldn't have cared...

but unfortunately I think things are becoming more transparent as to how too many chinese co's do business and how they treat their employees. I am not racist, but choose not to support the way China and some other countries in this world conduct business... Like I wouldn't want to buy furniture that said made in Brazil for clearcutting the Amazon reasons etc.

anyway when it comes to buying stuff that is so close to my passions... would rather pay a little more for a bit of soul.

i.e. like some hippy backcountry hiker / stoner in Co. making a damn fine NS... or some kook in Austria putting some love into my Stepchild. - .. what a second that doesn't sound right 

Doubt I'll ever have a choice with GoPro, eh!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Is this an SBF Record for zombie thread? Over 2 years?
:laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rocketbass88 said:


> My Lib Tech was "Made near Canada"


This is hilarious! :laugh: :blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Is this an SBF Record for zombie thread? Over 2 years?
> :laugh:


Not even close!! There was a Belt vs. Suspender one that had a 5 year gap between last & most recent post!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

When i got my 2012 rome garage rocker a few weeks ago it was made in taiwan. I was disappointed it did not say austria.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

scottb7 said:


> When i got my 2012 rome garage rocker a few weeks ago it was made in taiwan. I was disappointed it did not say austria.


Would you have been happier if it had and cost 100 dollars more?


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good question. It could not get much cheaper. It was only $125. Stupid, but I probably would perceive it was better had it said Austria.


----------



## snowflake (Jul 16, 2013)

scottb7 said:


> When i got my 2012 rome garage rocker a few weeks ago it was made in taiwan. I was disappointed it did not say austria.


I thought rome moved to GST. 
"Thomas Berger, CEO of Austria’s GST snowboard factory, which will be taking on production of the boards Rome built at Elan next season as well as some of Capita’s boards, agrees that short-term production capacity is limited across the industry, and is planning on ramping up capacity for next year to ensure on-time delivery for its existing customers including DC, Stepchild, Flow, Niche, Drake, Jones, and Yes, as it adds Rome, Capita, and APO to the mix."
article 3-28-13 so its relevant
The Aftermath Of The Elan Snowboard Factory’s Bankruptcy | TransWorld Business


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They make boards at GST and Playmaker. GASP* Two factories?!?!?!


----------



## snowflake (Jul 16, 2013)

playmaker is also where nitro is made. but i thought only nitro is made there. do you know if any other companies are made there?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a lot of companies made at a lot of factories.


----------

